# Mec 150hp 4s , Jet what RPMs are getting



## atvalaska (Mar 12, 2021)

pro xs , I have a 6000rpm limit , and a 5250 low end but 5050 to 5100 is all the max i see , whats yours doing . OBJ in CA ain't taking calls , id like to get toward the upper limit..


----------



## mxz1998 (Apr 6, 2021)

Sounds about right. I have a Yamaha and get 5200 max. Outboard jets has them run at a lower rpm, as the pump is more efficient that way


----------

